# Adding new bird to pair with young squab?



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello, I am relatively new to pigeons. I am not completely without knowledge, but lack the experience to know what do in this case. I have a pair of pigeons, Uzbek's, with a week old squab, it is their first clutch in a new loft. A women my mother works with found an injured banded pigeon, and was able to track the owner using the band number. She called him, but evidently the bird had been in a 500 mile race and the breeder was far away. He told her that she could just keep the bird if she wanted. She doesn't really have room for a pigeon, it's living in a parrot cage in their living room, and since I show pigeons, she asked me if I could take him, I'm pretty sure its a cock. Would introducing a new pigeon to the loft be okay? It's 10' long, 8' wide and 8' tall.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I would not do it, you will be causing a stressful situation for the Pair, and their squeek. Size of the environment means little if the Cock bird wants to be near the hen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could do it, but it would go smoother if you could also find a mate for the new bird. It always goes smoother when you have all pairs. Singles in a loft can cause problems. But that doesn't mean that you couldn't do it. An 8 X 10 space is kinda big for one pair. Find him a mate and you will be fine.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. You will know in five minutes when you try. I think the uzbeck bird does not have a chance if it gets agressive with the new comer. Quaranteene first. Let the new bird rest and give it its freedom and see what happens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many kinds of pigeons can be mixed together in a loft that size. As was mentioned, he should be quarantined first, just to be sure he doesn't have anything that could be passed on to the birds you already have. But eventually he would need a mate to keep things quiet.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The point is you would be adding an Adult Cock Bird (Probably wanting a mate real BAD) with a Pair of Birds of less "muscle" If he wants the hen he will be all over the Pair, probably entering the nest and trampling the baby.
Might not happen But in my experience VERY possible. 
It would not matter if the Pen was 100' X 100'.
It is done I would watch it for a few days or a WEEK, because he most likely will not make his move until he feels a little more at Home. Then whamo.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is quarantined for a month, then the squab will be older. It should be fine, but you would need to find him a mate. It's never as easy when you have singles in with pairs. So getting him a mate would take care of it. They should be able to live very happily together.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay you are correct.... Quarantine would give squeek plenty of time, my bad.. Sorry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it would still go a lot smoother if you could find him a friend.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

True! and he would be a lot happier!


----------

